# Role Play Convention 2008



## ZAM (18. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Am 26. und 27. April  ist das Team von buffed.de auf der 2. Role Play Convention in Münster:  Erfahrt auf über 150 Quadratmetern alles zu den heißesten Rollenspielen  des Jahres!*

*Die Spiele-Highlights am buffed-Stand* 
 Neben den aktuellen Top-Spielen, World of Warcraft  und der Herr der Ringe Online stellen wir Euch am buffed-Stand noch  weitere, kommende Highlights des Jahres 2008 vor. Die MMORPG-Hoffnungen  Warhammer  Online: The Age of Reckoning und Age of Conan: Hyborian Adventures  zeigen wir Euch ebenso, wie die neuesten Singleplayer-Kreationen aus  Deutschland: DSA 4 Drakensang und Sacred 2: The Fallen Angel.


*WORLD OF WARCRAFT: LIVE-RAIDS UND MEHR* 
Erfahrene Raid-Helden zeigen Euch am Stand von  buffed.de in der HALLE MITTE aufregende abenteuerliche  Um-die-Wette-RAIDs in den kniffligsten Instanzen von Azeroth! Die große  WoW-Show findet am *Samstag und Sonntag *statt und dauert jeweils zwei packende Stunden. Für die Besucher gibt es zwischendurch natürlich Gewinnspiele - und Aufnahmen zur *buffedShow*! Lasst Euch das Spektakel nicht entgehen!  


*SHAKES & FIDGET: DIE ZEICHNER VOR ORT*
Trefft  die Erfinder und Zeichner des Comic-Duos „Shakes & Fidget", Oskar  Pannier und Marvin Clifford und holt Euch die heiß begehrten Autogramme  – zum Beispiel für das neu aufgelegte Comic-Buch der beiden  World-of-Warcraft-Helden oder die T-Shirts im buffedShop. Mehr über die  beiden Zeichner Oskar und Marvin erfahrt Ihr auf Ihren mybuffed-Profilen und in Folge 35 unserer buffedShow - dort erzählen die beiden Berliner unter anderem, wie ihre Comics entstehen.  


*WAS, WANN UND WO? * 
Die Role Play Convention 2008 findet am *26. und 27. April im westfälischen Münster *statt. Im Bild rechts findet Ihr die Anfahrtshilfe zur Halle Münsterland. 

Für alle Benutzer eines Navigationsgeräts hier auch die Adresse: _Albersloher Weg 32, 48155 Münster _- hier gleich auch der passende Google-Maps-Link.   

Um Euch die Anreise ohne Auto zu erleichtern, könnt Ihr Euch zum Beispiel die Fahrplanauskunft der Bahn aufsuchen. 

*LINKS ZUR ROLE PLAY CONVENTION*
*VIDEO:* Role Play Convention 2007 in buffedShow 31 
*VIDEO:* Role Play Convention 2007 in buffedShow 32
*LINK: *Zur Webseite der Role Play Convention

Alle weiteren Infos zur RPC 2008 findet Ihr hier.


----------

